# Cote d'Azur without a Car



## macdebbie (Apr 4, 2010)

We want to trade for Cote d'Azur next year.  I know Club Mougins has gotten decent reviews, but my husband is adamant that he will not drive!  (I don't really balme him).

From what I have read, we would need a car in that location.  Can anyone who has stayed there advise?

Any resorts anyone has stayed at that would not require a car on this coast?  We are fine to what we could bus and train to.  I know we will not be able to see as much, but we only have a week anyway.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 4, 2010)

Have stayed at Le Golfe Bleu in Roquebrune, which wouldn't require a car. We had one, but only used it about half the time - otherwise we walked and used the frequent bus system, the bus stop is almost right out the door. The location was great.

Any resort in Nice or Monaco wouldn't require a car. And any resort in the string of towns right along the coast would probably be fine, since there's really good bus and train service. Going inland is more problematic.

You didn't say what exchange company you're using or hope to use, but check out train and bus route maps, I bet you can find those on google.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 5, 2010)

Some years ago, I did a trade through DAE for a summer week at Marina Baie des Anges in Villaneuve-Loubet.  It is a Club la Costa resort, that also used to trade through RCI, but does not anymore.  However, there are two resorts that do trade through RCI in the same complex, Club Vacances #1 and Club Vacances #6.

This was a great location for getting around without a car, as there was a halt for the local coastal train less than half a block from the resort.  The local trains were frequent and cheap and a much better way to get around than the bus. The only major destination on the Cote d'Azur that was not reachable by train was St. Tropez, but you could get near enough to it by train, to then take a ferry or a bus the rest of the way.


----------



## macdebbie (Apr 5, 2010)

We have reosrts which are both II and RCI so I can use either for the trade, though it appears that RCI has better picks in Europe?


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 6, 2010)

macdebbie said:


> We have reosrts which are both II and RCI so I can use either for the trade, though it appears that RCI has better picks in Europe?



DAE will probably take your resorts as a deposit.  They have free membership and a request first system.  It would pay to put in a request with them.  Occaisionally I have seen the Cote d'Azur availible online with them, but the best bet is getting them to go through their trading partner Club la Costa to get a week a Marina Baie des Anges, which is what I did.  While Donita Cilch was with them, she had a great relationship with Club la Costa and got me one of their summer UK canalboats as well as the Riviera.  Of their current staff, I am not sure who to refer you to.  Since I moved to Europe, I now use the UK office rather than the US one.


----------

